
Bringing Rails-Like Migrations to JavaScript with Knex.js - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/12/27/database-migrations-javascript-knex-js/#.WGKJPROP0aM.hackernews
======
dvdhnt
We've only recently started writing migrations using knex because we know the
future of our platform is not Rails, as its past has been.

I would like better abstraction for the up and down, as Rails has provided.
Additionally, the documentation is fairly weak around explaining topics like
changing charset, chaining methods together, etc. In its current state, knex
requires users to have a fairly strong understanding of the database being
used for the sake of raw queries. Lastly, the debugging process in knex has
consistently proven difficult due to the various scopes, objects, and
templating within the library.

Despite my critiques, I still recommend knex because once you get going, you
can overcome them with little to moderate effort.

